# gopro or contour and low profile mount



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

orangatang said:


> What is a good gopro or contour that will have a low profile mount, nothing to big for a helmet, or a strap mount. That I can get easy access to use, record not record, pause etc.
> I don't mind which brand it is. Thanks guys, later.


You can always get the gopro wrist mount. Not sure if thats what you looking for but I was planning on picking one up as an alternative to the helmet mount.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i just bought the drift hd stealth and its more low profile than the gopro about the same as the contour but in all comparisons that i have seen its better quality than the contour, might be something to look into.


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

cjcameron11 said:


> i just bought the drift hd stealth and its more low profile than the gopro about the same as the contour but in all comparisons that i have seen its better quality than the contour, might be something to look into.


Only $170 on amazon and comes with about $70 worth of what would usually be optional mounting hardware.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah i payed $180 shipped and i am so stoked with it, ill try post some footage soon


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> yeah i payed $180 shipped and i am so stoked with it, ill try post some footage soon


Cant you hook me up with a link of where you got it from?


----------



## smakdown61 (Oct 28, 2010)

orangatang said:


> Cant you hook me up with a link of where you got it from?


Amazon.com: Drift Innovation HD170 Stealth Action Camera with HD Recording, 4x Digital Zoom and 1.5-Inch LCD Screen (Black): Camera & Photo

$169 shipped from amazon.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^^better deal^^^^^


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

Drift HD Stealth Mt Charleston - YouTube

here is a link to the footage i took the other day, click on the link at bottom right to make it 1080p, that way you can see the quality, ohhh and forgive the filming, it was my first time using a POV and a pole mount aswell. Cheers


----------

